# HOWTO: Highly Available DHCP Server on FreeBSD



## vermaden (Aug 12, 2018)

I would like to share a HOWTO in _Servers/Clusters_ category about setting up *Highly Available DHCP Server on FreeBSD* system.

https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/08/12/highly-available-dhcp-server-on-freebsd/

#*verblog* #*cluster* #*dhcp* #*freebsd* #*HA* #*isc* #*kea* #*pkg*


----------

